# Well this is dissapointing



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I Take it All Back


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Just read it. Wish I'd known that when what's-his-name was spouting off how everything approved by APHIS is edible by humans and their standards are so much higher than AAFCO.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

yeah, its upsetting considering that I just had a nutrition class where I told people, thats the main thing to look for when choosing commercial food because its supposed to adhere to certain standards. Well, not anymore. Sad.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> yeah, its upsetting considering that I just had a nutrition class where I told people, thats the main thing to look for when choosing commercial food because its supposed to adhere to certain standards. Well, not anymore. Sad.


We just CANNOT trust these pet food people. EVER. Period.

I would never believe what they say, even if (as Judge Milian says) their tongue came notarized. They lie, lie, lie.


----------

